# To share or NOT to share ...



## Gringo (10/12/18)

So here is the picture of events...

Whoop whoop im invited to braai or a jol
Pitch up, meet new people 
Start chatting and you start vaping while others do " stinkies " 
On first sight of your devise an immediate debate is started on the health issues of vaping. ( thanks to Alex, you make quick work of the debate and put such to bed with silver ware in the glass cabinet )
After a few lemonades the complete stranger that started the debate on the health issues of vaping wants to try out your equipment...( and loves it by the way )
Now every Tom, **** and Harry wants a go...
What do you do?

Firstly i was a single child, so i dont like sharing
Then people do not realise what juice and devise cost... dropping it and breaking it will be your loss.
Lastly you now stand around like Kieppie with out a vape.

Let me know how you handle these small challenges ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## antonherbst (10/12/18)

Gringo said:


> So here is the picture of events...
> 
> Whoop whoop im invited to braai or a jol
> Pitch up, meet new people
> ...



Oh you want to vape? Lets go to a shop and buy you a decent mod. Aint gonna use mine if you tried to diss the whole thing from the get go. Until you have your own gear, no use of my gear will be allowed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/12/18)

Get a squonk, and dont tell them about the bottle, turn up watts and watch them coughing up their lungs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## CaliGuy (10/12/18)

I have not had this problem yet, none of my friends are interested in vaping let alone trying it.
So I blow flavourful clouds while they puff away on the stinkiest, I have to mask their horrid stench somehow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (10/12/18)

no one but me gonna suck my mod, they can forget it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## GSM500 (10/12/18)

I prefer to encourage people to start vaping so I will share but I don't carry my better kit with me so they are welcome to try. Sometimes I have a spare drip tip in the car to let them have a go.

But like @antonherbst , I would not let them put their grubby hands on expensive kit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/12/18)

Agreed there, I also don't like sharing. Only person that may touch any of my mods is my significant other. He doesn't mind someone using his mods, and it irritates the living sh*t out of me

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gringo (10/12/18)

CaliGuy said:


> I have not had this problem yet, none of my friends are interested in vaping let alone trying it.
> So I blow flavourful clouds while they puff away on the stinkiest, I have to mask their horrid stench somehow


I wish..
I have this friend, one of my best mates, he has done 2 Iron Man and 13 Comrades,has never smoked, but man ....
For a guy that does not own a vape, he is vapes like a machien ...and that all because the min we together, he takes over my mod. 
Then still orders me to refill... needless to say i only get my vape back when we part ways.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (10/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Get a squonk, and dont tell them about the bottle, turn up watts and watch them coughing up their lungs



And cause another potential vaper from quitting smoking?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/12/18)

I dont now. I have a personal relationship with my mods. Plus im a bit of a germaphobe. Especially with people that over salivate. I want to yak when the drip tip is saturated with someone's spit. Except if its Scarlett Johansson. She can suck as much as she wants

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I dont now. I have a personal relationship with my mods. Plus im a bit of a germaphobe. Especially with people that over salivate. I want to yak when the drip tip is saturated with someone's spit. Except if its Scarlett Johansson. She can suck as much as she wants


That didnt come out right

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jm10 (10/12/18)

I dont mind, i have let many people that i know try. Converted 1 person so far and thats a win for me

Educating the uneducated should be the main concern....we have to much stigmas attached to us already so why add high horse to it. 

If you’re a germaphobe then i totally understand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/12/18)

I have no problem with sharing as I have worked it out nicely... 

My ‘trick’ ensures that they take a drag and very quickly hand the device back to never bother you again!

So, firstly I explain that it is not the same as smoking and that I guarantee that they will cough, regardless of how long they have been smoking for. 
The BIG okes off course sees this as a challenge and happily asks for the ‘robot ****’. I crank the wattage up nicely to around 80 and tell them that they must just ‘push the little button’ and take a nice deep drag... 9 times out of ten they (immediately) cough uncontrollably and look like they just played 80 minutes of rugby, red faced and all. At this point there is a certain look in their eyes - a mixture of disbelief and admiration as they have seen me suck the robot **** for the last hour without a single cough. The brave will attempt another draw but most hands it back, defeated.

I calmly take the device back, turn the wattage to my regular setting (stealthily) and take a nice big draw, without a coughing my lungs out. 

This teqnique works wonderfully well and I encourage all to employ this tried and tested method.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (10/12/18)

I dont mind handing my vapes to others to try
Usually they dont like it because its too strong, hehe

But i try to take a spare drip tip with when i remember

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (10/12/18)

I don't go out much. But when friends come to visit I got a cheapy mod all wicked up ready to go if they want to drag. They can have it until they leave. And its less stompies for me to pick up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vilaishima (10/12/18)

I don't mind at all. 

I do however stealthily wipe it before using it again. 

We were once at a work function and some guys were having a chat about vaping. This was before I vaped.

The one guy gave me a toot of his vape and it was a very pleasant strawberry milk juice. I had a single toot.
Some time later I asked if I could have another. He handed me the mod with hesitation and said: " this juice is VERY expensive". I promptly handed it back without using it and was super miffed with the guys attitude. 
It took me almost two years to try vaping again I was so disgusted by the guy's attitude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I don't mind at all.
> 
> I do however stealthily wipe it before using it again.
> 
> ...



Your story illustrates an important point @Vilaishima 
How one experience with a vaper put you off vaping for a while

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/18)

I don't have a problem with it. I do 18mg MTL Tobacco most of the time. First you get the question " Is that sweet stuff you have in there ?" or "Is your smoke thingy broken it does not make alot of smoke"Ummm nope.

Then I explain what MTL is. If people hear 18 mg nic tobacco and they smell it they run to the hills .But I do offer they can have a go if they really want to do so.

If I can get one person to stop with the stinkies like I did , suck away buddy.

But please don't lick your lips before you do it, I BEG YOU.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (10/12/18)

The one question I really get tired of. No matter what crowd or how many people are there, there is always the one guy that has to ask.

"Can you smoke weed in it?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Neal (10/12/18)

I once had one of the "ladies" that ply their trade at the Whynot dance club in Swaziland pick up and have a toot on my set up and could not have a vape until I got home rinsed and disinfected it. I was there purely on business by the way.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (10/12/18)

Adephi said:


> The one question I really get tired of. No matter what crowd or how many people are there, there is always the one guy that has to ask.
> 
> "Can you smoke weed in it?"


 
@Adephi I've also notices that many people associate vaping with weed. Someone I know recently came back to vaping and bought a mod from me. At the same time he tried out a few bottles of juice. He asked, giggling, "Do you have any of the giggly stuff?" He was just curious - he doesn't use it, but I found it interesting that he would think that I do, just because I have vape juice. 

Even my own brother remarked that the vapers must be happy now with the new weed laws!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (10/12/18)

I share with pleasure - whether it's a vaper who wants to try a different mod / juice, or a non-vaper who wants to try vaping. Juice isn't THAT expensive that one can't allow someone a few puffs. 

I think it's important to allow non-vapers to satisfy their curiosity - and maybe win them over to our side of the fence too. 

I always have alcohol pads (can buy from Takealot or any pharmacy) in my bag and I usually start off by wiping the drip-tip... but after a while I couldn't be bothered, unless I know that someone has a cold.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/12/18)

I share whenever I can. When I go out, I always have at least two extra mods ready and 3-4 juices. 2 of those "spare" mods have found new homes with friends that are now converting from smoking. As one mod leaves, I get a replacement in to take its spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/12/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I don't have a problem with it. I do 18mg MTL Tobacco most of the time. First you get the question " Is that sweet stuff you have in there ?" or "Is your smoke thingy broken it does not make alot of smoke"Ummm nope.
> 
> Then I explain what MTL is. If people hear 18 mg nic tobacco and they smell it they run to the hills .But I do offer they can have a go if they really want to do so.
> 
> ...



You're a monster!,..... 18mg

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD (10/12/18)

I don't mind letting someone 'try' but that second time they ask I let them know they should maybe get a kit because I dont like sharing lol
Then there's the d*#s who ran out of stinkies and needs a nic fix, that dude gets told from the get go to go suck a door knob

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Vilaishima (11/12/18)

DoubleD said:


> I don't mind letting someone 'try' but that second time they ask I let them know they should maybe get a kit because I dont like sharing lol
> Then there's the d*#s who ran out of stinkies and needs a nic fix, that dude gets told from the get go to go suck a door knob



Did you perhaps do to a Spanish themed year end function 2 years ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (11/12/18)

Neal said:


> I once had one of the "ladies" that ply their trade at the Whynot dance club in Swaziland pick up and have a toot on my set up and could not have a vape until I got home rinsed and disinfected it. I was there purely on business by the way.


Back in the day i played 7s rugby for Transvaal and one of our tournaments was the Swazi 7s...
Man that was a hectic jol.... i would despose of my vape after that...ps. all the ous were there for business only...
Just pulling your socks...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/18)

I'm lucky that most of my friends vape.
The one of two that we haven't converted yet always ask to try it and I don't mind letting then have a vape or two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I dont now. I have a personal relationship with my mods. Plus im a bit of a germaphobe. Especially with people that over salivate. I want to yak when the drip tip is saturated with someone's spit. Except if its Scarlett Johansson. She can suck as much as she wants


Lol. I'm also a germaphobe too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/12/18)

I have no issue letting someone have a go. My "my lips only" mods are at home anyway. I also have a beater setup that I carry around for just this purpose. It's set up lower than my normal preference so that it's more accommodating to people that have never vaped. I want to convert others, not scare them away.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/12/18)

Hooked said:


> I've also* notices* that many people associate vaping with weed.



And here is one of the notices.....




I couldn't resist it @Hooked . My turn to point out a typo.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/12/18)

I personally dont like sharing especially if its strangers or people i just dont like ( u know those ppl that just rub u up the wrong way)... I mean afterall, I dont know where ur mouth was last lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Did you perhaps do to a Spanish themed year end function 2 years ago...



Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (11/12/18)

I happily share with most people. I see it as a way to possibly convert a smoker. Set power down a bit and go for it. It's worked a couple of times so I'll keep on. One convert at a time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (11/12/18)

That's why I always carry a Cue or pod device of some kind with me. 
If they really interested and they want to quit I will even PIF it to them (have managed to get three off the stinkies the past few months). 
The big thing here is your attitude .... be helpful be respectful even if they stand there puffing on their analogs and sprouting non truths about vaping....
You can spot the Troll IRL as well ..... so I tend to ignore them and move on to those that really want to make an effort.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (11/12/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> And here is one of the notices.....
> 
> View attachment 153543
> 
> ...



And the funniest is that I'm currently vaping a coffee and the brand is ... The Grind. Reviews coming up shortly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/18)

By the way, for those who have mods with small drip-tips, you can get hygiene covers for free from any Twisp kiosk. The Twisp sales staff have loads of them and put a new one on a demo device every time someone wants to try it.




Or as I mentioned before (but was too lazy to take pics) it's easy to keep alcohol swabs with you. They are individually sealed:




This is the box which I bought from Takealot, but your local pharmacy / Clicks / Dischem should also have them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Modyrts (11/12/18)

Ive gone to pubs where ive gotten drunk and eventually completely lose my vape because i borrow it to a friend wgo borrows it to his friend who borrows it to his friend and before i know it the car guard outside was holding it 

Thankfully it was an older mod of mine that i was keeping for such events but since then when i go put clubbing or pub crawling i hold on to my vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Modyrts (11/12/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> And here is one of the notices.....
> 
> View attachment 153543
> 
> ...



Please adhere to the rules of the forums and keep content relating to this off.

Appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/12/18)

Hooked said:


> By the way, for those who have mods with small drip-tips, you can get hygiene covers for free from any Twisp kiosk. The Twisp sales staff have loads of them and put a new one on a demo device every time someone wants to try it.
> 
> View attachment 153594
> 
> ...


Definitely a good idea to invest in a box of these, thanks. I did not even think of it.


----------



## Resistance (5/1/19)

I don't share anymore.
New years resolution!
My precious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (5/1/19)

I don't share. Period. Done. Finished. I don't care what anyone says. To me it's like letting someone use my toothbrush. Just won't happen.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------

